# ice...



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

All this ice we have on the rivers now is very frustrating. ive tried the ash and chagrin both with no fishable water, all slush and ice flows. anyways just thought i would see if anyones done any good lately despite the awful conditions.
kast


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Don't let that slush and ice detur you from the river! I had a stellar day battling the slush and ice on Sunday. The key is getting your bait to punch through that slush and ice, and also to fish in between the "ice burgs". The best way to do this is to stack your splitshot below your swivel to ensure that the bait is getting down. Usually with some soft surface slush this will punch right through:


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

Dont know how the drive is but the rock was in great shape today and should be tomorrow too until we get the rain on friday.


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Awesome picture there Muskyjim, thanks for the great information. I am thinking of taking the long drive next week to chase some steel.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

A couple days ago I did alright on the chagrin.It seemed the ice and slush was gone by the afternoon.


----------



## Liquid Assets (Jul 6, 2008)

Went 1 for 4 today on the Chagrin. Only out about 1 - 1 1/2 hours. Ice / slush burned off by about 1 or so. With low/clear conditions with ice, what lb. flouro would you recommend? I was getting cut off on the shelf ice with 6 lb. Should I be using 8 maybe 10?? Love fishing in the cold!!  Not to many other anglers our there.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Liquid, what type of fluorocarbon were you using? I've always used 6lb in very icy conditions and never had any issues.

I love fishing in the slush, as long as it's not real thick slush. The best kind is when it's light and doesn't affect your drift. I've had my best days in the slush. It keeps a lot of fishermen off the river, and for some reason, the fish seem to be most active. Don't let anyone tell you that when it's slushy you need to wait for it to burn off. Now if it's so thick you can't get a drift, that's a different story.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Arch, I'll try to find the video on YouTube.....it's of steelhead below an ice shelf in a 2000 cfs flow river just hanging out. It seems they love having that cover over their heads for some reason, they can be a less skiddish...


----------



## Liquid Assets (Jul 6, 2008)

Arch, I am using Triple Fish, never had any problems with it until yesterday with the ice. What are you using?

MuskieJim, you are totally correct with fish hanging out under the shelf ice. Yesterday my float needed to be right next to the ice, once hooked up they ran back under the ice and cut me off. (Nice fish BTW...still trying to break 30")


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

You definitely can fish with slush. Its just breaking through it to get to the fish that's the trick and getting a good drift too.

My fish I caught last Sunday were under these types of conditions and I went 4 for 5 in about an hour before they shut off.

I love fishing this time of year. The solitude is the best.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Liquid, you may want to switch to Seaguar or P-line. It's probably twice as much as Triple Fish, but well worth it. One of my buddies tried that triple fish before and lost like 5 fish that day.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Kastmaster, sorry i didnt get back with you, i didnt get your pm till after midnight.


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

steelheadBob said:


> Kastmaster, sorry i didnt get back with you, i didnt get your pm till after midnight.


its alright, we ended up just checking out the chagrin which was full of ice also.


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

MuskieJim said:


> Don't let that slush and ice detur you from the river! I had a stellar day battling the slush and ice on Sunday. The key is getting your bait to punch through that slush and ice, and also to fish in between the "ice burgs". The best way to do this is to stack your splitshot below your swivel to ensure that the bait is getting down. Usually with some soft surface slush this will punch right through:


thanks thats helpful. i fly fish though so its much different


----------



## Huron River Dan (Oct 19, 2007)

Kast, Are you indi fishing? Load all your shot a little above your fly, you might add a bit more then usual and go with a little bigger indi. With all the weight at one point you should have no problem punching through the slush...

Dan


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

yeah i am using an indicator. i know what your saying with the splt shot and ive done it before but just where ive been fishing lately there was no chance for any decent drifts with the fly, shot or not.
kast


----------

